# 1-; 2-;4-; 10-finger Progger?



## vierlagig (24 September 2009)

wieviel finger kommen bei euch auf die tastatur?


----------



## Hermann (24 September 2009)

links tastatur rechts maus, alternativ alles auf der tastatur


----------



## Jan (24 September 2009)

Ich programmiere hauptsächlich mit Tastatur weils schneller geht.
Fehlt nur der Nummernblock auf der linken Seite. Das rübergreifen dauert so lange.


----------



## Hermann (24 September 2009)

gibt es doch für usb, für laptops usw


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> gibt es doch für usb, für laptops usw


sogar relativ günstig ... 5taler ... fehlt halt die arritierung ... kann man ja nicht immer so ohne weiteres anbohren


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2009)

!0 Finger + Maus, aber manchmal auch nur 8 oder 9 Finger, irgendwie bin ich mit der Zeit leicht abgewichen vom Schreibmachineschreiben.


----------



## Jan (24 September 2009)

Ja, klar. Ist mir schon bekannt. Ich muss nur mal unseren Systemadministrator fragen, ob er mir einen mitbestellt oder ob ich nen Antrag stellen muss. Man braucht ihn nicht dauernd, aber wenn man ihn bräuchte, dann würde er sehr helfen.


----------



## Jan (24 September 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> sogar relativ günstig ... 5taler ... fehlt halt die arritierung ... kann man ja nicht immer so ohne weiteres anbohren


 
Arritieren sollte nicht das Problem sein. Einen schweren Block nehmen, ausfräsen, Gummi an die Unterseite kleben und Nummernblock reinsetzen. 

Alternativ sollte auch Sekundenkleber und Aceton ausreichen.


----------



## maweri (24 September 2009)

Zu 10 Fingern reicht's nicht ganz bei mir. Sind nur so 6-8.  Allerdings verzichte ich darauf die untätigen vorher zu entfernen. 
10er-Tastatur kommt kaum zum Einsatz. Habe mich wahrscheinlich dran gewöhnt, daß ich unterwegs eh nur mit der Laptop-Tastatur auskommen muß.
Die Maus nehm ich fast nur zum Scrollen und zum Wechseln zwischen einzelnen Bausteinen im Editor.


----------



## Question_mark (24 September 2009)

*System Adler ...*

Hallo,



			
				VL schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel finger kommen bei euch auf die tastatur?



Da habe ich das System "Adler" ... Mit einem Finger minutenlang über der Tastatur kreisen und dann blitzartig runterstossen *ROFL*

Nein, jetzt mal ernsthaft, meistens so ca. 6 Finger malträtieren im Durchschnitt die Tastatur, also ca. 6 Anschläge pro Stunde. 

Ok, es fällt mir schwer, da wirklich ernsthaft zu bleiben. Es kommt teilweise darauf an, ob ich das alles vorher schon im Kopf durchgedacht habe und nur noch als Fleissarbeit in die Tastatur hauen muss. Oder erst beim Tippen nachdenke und das Gedachte dann eintippe. Aber ich bevorzuge die erstgenannte Variante, also erst nachdenken und dann eintippen. Ist immer stressfreier als Variante 2. Erst denken, dann tippen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (24 September 2009)

**gr**

Hallo,



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> Einen schweren Block nehmen,



Also Quecksilber eignet sich aufgrund des hohen spezifischen Gewichts, um einen möglichst schweren Block bei äusserst geringen Ausmassen zur zuverlässigen Halterung des Numernblocks herzustellen. 

Nachteil ist nur, dass das Sch...zeug Dir glatt vom Schreibtisch springt, wenn Du auf den Nummernblock haust 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2009)

Ich schreibe wie der Blitz.... der schlägt auch nur ab und zu mal ein


----------



## maweri (25 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich schreibe wie der Blitz.... der schlägt auch nur ab und zu mal ein


 
Und nie an derselben Stelle!


----------



## hausenm (25 September 2009)

Naja man wird halt alt:
früher 10 Finger und das ganze ist jetzt auf 6 reduziert worden. dadurch ist wesentlich weniger Koordination erforderlich und das spart Zeit


----------



## Cerberus (25 September 2009)

Ich habe zwar mal einen Computerschreibkurs mitgemacht, aber schon damals hats nur für ein Zwei-Finger-Suchsystem gereicht. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich es auf ein Drei- bis Vier-Finger-System ausgeweitet. Mit Erfolg! Mit mehr Fingern komme ich nicht klar. Zum Einen fehlt mir dann die freie Sicht auf die Tasten um zu schauen welche wo ist und zum zweiten komme ich dann mit den restlichen Fingern mir selber in die Quere. Werde also weiterhin bei max. 4 Fingern bleiben.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 September 2009)

männliche programmierer können mit etwas übung auch das 11 fingersystem nutzen


----------



## Cerberus (25 September 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> männliche programmierer können mit etwas übung auch das 11 fingersystem nutzen


 
Und am Besten noch die zehn Zehen dazunehmen?! *ROFL*


----------



## Jan (25 September 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke V2A dürfte völlig ausreichen. Das spezifische Gewicht und die Stabilität dürfte reichen, auch wenn mein Kollege meint, dass ich noch mal die Tastatur durch die Tischplatte schlage. Dabei programmiere ich möglichst zügig und will nur sichergehen, dass die Tastatur auch weiß, dass ich die entsprechende Taste gedrückt habe.

Gruß Jan


----------



## maxi (26 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> !0 Finger + Maus, aber manchmal auch nur 8 oder 9 Finger, irgendwie bin ich mit der Zeit leicht abgewichen vom Schreibmachineschreiben.


 
me too 

grüße


----------



## Paule (26 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> !0 Finger + Maus, aber manchmal auch nur 8 oder 9 Finger, irgendwie bin ich mit der Zeit leicht abgewichen vom Schreibmachineschreiben.


Eigentlich sind es doch immer nur 9 aktive (ist schon eine weile her) ob jetzt der linke oder der rechte Daumen die Leer Taste betätigt ist doch egal, oder?
Also bei Dokumentationen oder im Chat ist es schon sinnvoll wenn mit 10-Fingern schreiben kannst. 
Da kommst du mit einem Finger und in der anderen Hand die Lupe nicht wirklich mit.


----------



## Paule (27 September 2009)

*1 Finger*

Hier noch ein Bild für unsere älteren Teilnehmer.


----------



## Approx (28 September 2009)

Damals - 8.Klasse- in der ersten Stunde "Maschinenschreiben" (auf einer mechanischen 'Olympia'... mit Taktmusik im Hintergrund...)
Die Lehrerin sagte: "GRUNDSTELLUNG!!! Und jetzt ALLE: DAS ALL DAS ÖL ALL DAS ÖL" stundenlang seitenweise 'das all das öl all das öl' löööööööööl
Übrigens: wer auf die Tasten gelinst hat, musste ne Brille mit "Scheuklappe" nach unten aufsetzen...
Hat sich aber letztlich gelohnt! hihi.

greez approx


----------



## argv_user (28 September 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Damals - 8.Klasse- in der ersten Stunde "Maschinenschreiben" (auf einer mechanischen 'Olympia'... mit Taktmusik im Hintergrund...)
> Die Lehrerin sagte: "GRUNDSTELLUNG!!! Und jetzt ALLE: DAS ALL DAS ÖL ALL DAS ÖL" stundenlang seitenweise 'das all das öl all das öl' löööööööööl
> Übrigens: wer auf die Tasten gelinst hat, musste ne Brille mit "Scheuklappe" nach unten aufsetzen...
> Hat sich aber letztlich gelohnt! hihi.
> ...



Kann mich auch noch gut erinnern. Hab letztens die Monica mal abgestaubt und überprüft. Funktioniert noch einwandfrei...

Allerdings: 10 Fingersystem ohne Hingucken ist nicht drin.


----------



## Approx (28 September 2009)

Das Schlimme an den mechanischen Teilen war ja immer, wenn man zu schnell getippt hat. Dann haben sich vorne am Blatt zwei Typen verkeilt und man musste mit den Fingern wieder auseinanderfummeln. Das hat dann schwarze Fingerkuppen gegeben. Ich hatte im Abschlusszeugnis leider nur ein 'Ausreichend', jedoch mit 180 Anschlägen pro Sekunde... Konnte halt sehr schnell sehr viele Fehler tippen, hehe. Heute ist ja egal mit Rechtschreibüberprüfung, Rücktaste usw. Ausserdem bin ich ja nicht Tippse geworden...
Schön fand ich damals das *ping!* beim Zurückschieben/Zeilenumbruch..

 Approx


----------



## argv_user (28 September 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> ..
> Schön fand ich damals das *ping!* beim Zurückschieben/Zeilenumbruch..
> 
> Approx



Wagenrücklauf, Zeilenvorschub: CR LF.

Ah, das Verhaken der Typen soll übrigens auf deutschen Amtsstuben nur in Ausnahmefällen vorgekommen sein.


----------



## Cerberus (28 September 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ah, das Verhaken der Typen soll übrigens auf deutschen Amtsstuben nur in Ausnahmefällen vorgekommen sein.


 
Die waren wohl zu langsam um so ein Verkeilen auszulösen.


----------



## MW (28 September 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Die waren wohl zu langsam um so ein Verkeilen auszulösen.



Jetzt weis ich warum das bei denen heutzutage alles solange dauert, die haben immernoch angst vorm Verkeilen. :-D



bei der umfrage hätte man noch die Auswahlmöglichkeit "6 Finger" reinnehmen können ;-)


----------



## argv_user (28 September 2009)

*Stammtisch !*



Cerberus schrieb:


> Die waren wohl zu langsam um so ein Verkeilen auszulösen.



Einfinger-Such-System eben. 

Wer damals eine IBM mit Kugelkopf hatte, dem konnte ein Verkeilen nicht mehr passieren. Das hat wohl IBM den Durchbruch verschafft; deswegen wurde der IBM-PC ein Erfolg; und deswegen benutzen wir heute noch IBM-kompatble PCs.


----------



## Approx (28 September 2009)

MW schrieb:


> bei der umfrage hätte man noch die Auswahlmöglichkeit "6 Finger" reinnehmen können ;-)


 
oder die 3-Finger-Methode für die Windows-Tastatur... (siehe bild)


----------



## argv_user (28 September 2009)

Wenn wir schon nostalgisch abdriften:

Vor c't gab es bei Franzis die Zeitschrift mc.
Da war mal der "Writehander" abgebildet und beschrieben.
Eine Halbkugel mit Tasten, mit der man alle ASCII-Codes mit einer Hand eingeben konnte.

Wer erinnert sich noch an die Halbkugel mit Digitastern?


----------

